# Higuain sta diventando sopravvalutato?



## Torros (2 Aprile 2016)

Ho letto paragoni con gente che gli mangia in testa come Ibra e Suarez
O addirittura che è il miglior 9 al mondo.

ovviamente sono le classiche esaltazione dei napoletani.

Però parliamo di uno che in una big non ha saputo consolidarsi, che era fondamentalmente la riserva di Benzema, che ha segnato 8 gol in 48 partite di champions, che floppa sempre in tutti i big match e che in nazionale ha fallito essendo il principale responsabile sia del mondiale che della copa america persi dall'Argentina.

Sembra che per lui queste cosi non contino, basta una grande stagione in Serie A e subito partono le esaltazioni di massa. Specifico Serie A, se fosse accaduto in un altro campionato in pochi se lo sarebbero filato. In Italia esaltiamo troppo quelli di casa nostra. 

Per me Higuain beneficia del fatto di giocare per una squadra che gioca per lui, in stagione ha fatto 2 assist, quindi non so neanche dove stia questo grande contributo alla manovra di cui si parla. In una big dove ci sono più finalizzatori non segnerebbe mai quei gol.

E' un giocare che per quello che ha fatto ad oggi sta chiaramente sotto non solo a quei due ma anche a gente come Benzema, Lewandoski e Aguero. Se la gioca con Cavani, che cmq al Napoli ha fatto di più e non solo per una stagione e sopratutto le vittime preferite di Cavani erano proprio le big contro le quali Higuain scompare, in una serie A cmq superiore a questa e con un Napoli con meno qualità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ho letto paragoni con gente che gli mangia in testa come Ibra e Suarez
> O addirittura che è il miglior 9 al mondo.
> 
> ovviamente sono le classiche esaltazione dei napoletani.
> ...



Per me e perfetto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ho letto paragoni con gente che gli mangia in testa come Ibra e Suarez
> O addirittura che è il miglior 9 al mondo.
> 
> ovviamente sono le classiche esaltazione dei napoletani.
> ...



Mi trovi pienamente d'accordo per una volta.

Rimane il fatto che forse batterà il record del nostro Gunnar e che erano più di dieci anni (o giù di lì) che nessuno alzava l'asticella sopra i 30.
Sta facendo un campionato straordinario e questo non può essergli disconosciuto.

Ti ho messo in grassetto una cosa: ricordati che in campionato tutte le partite valgono 3 punti. Uno che la butta dentro sempre è uno che ti risolve le partite contro le piccole che piazzano l'autobus davanti alla porta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ho letto paragoni con gente che gli mangia in testa come Ibra e Suarez
> O addirittura che è il miglior 9 al mondo.
> 
> ovviamente sono le classiche esaltazione dei napoletani.
> ...


Perfetto la penso esattamente come te .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Aprile 2016)

state trollando vero?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> state trollando vero?



per torros è normale, sono gli altri che lo seguono a farmi preoccupare, higuain in questo momento è tra i primi 3 centravanti al mondo, credo solo dietro suarez, vale quanto benzema e lewandosky


----------



## Ma che ooh (2 Aprile 2016)

Ma per me può fare anche 100 gol all'anno , se alla fine non vince niente sono stati solo gol inutili, così come saranno inutili tutti i gol realizzati dai giocatori che giocano dalla 2º in classifica in giù 
( purtroppo ci metto dentro anche la mia squadra)


----------



## Efferosso (3 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ho letto paragoni con gente che gli mangia in testa come Ibra e Suarez
> O addirittura che è il miglior 9 al mondo.
> 
> ovviamente sono le classiche esaltazione dei napoletani.
> ...



Se prendo questo pezzo che riscuote tanto successo e lo adatto un minimo (minimo) lo posso girare al "dio" Zlatan.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Sopravvalutato in base a che cosa?! Tralasciamo gli alieni...parlo dei Ronaldo, Messi, Ibra...dietro c'è sicuramente Higuain assieme a qualche altro centravanti.


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

Senza offesa ma per me stai delirando, da quando essere meno forte di gente come Suarez e Lewa equivale ad essere "sopravvalutato"? L'Higuain di quest'anno è assolutamente un attaccante da top 5 mondiale. 
I tifosi, il più delle volte, non riescono ad essere pienamente obiettivi. E' normalissimo che alcuni vadano ad esaltare un po troppo i loro beniamini, accade per Higuain come per chiunque. Io qua dentro ho visto accostare Sheva a CR7 e Messi, per dire, ma non vado in giro a dire che l'ucraino è sopravvalutato. Oppure Bacca a Lewa. Succede vedere questo tipo di commenti un po troppo esagerati. "Higuain" e "sopravvalutato" nella stessa frase è proprio una cosa che non si può leggere.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2016)

Io sono d'accordo con lui. E' un *ottimo giocatore* che sta facendo una stagione al di sopra dei suoi standard.

Sta sotto Ibra, Lewa e Suarez, probabilmente Aguero, con Benzema non saprei ma anch'io prendo il Cavani del Napoli (questo mi sembra perso).


----------



## Gianni23 (3 Aprile 2016)

Non è che sta diventando sopravvalutato, lo è sempre stato, senza nessuna ragione particolare.


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' un *ottimo giocatore*


Bacca quindi è un cesso cosmico?

Sono d'accordo che stia disputando la sua migliore stagione ma parliamo comunque di uno che ha segnato circa 250 gol in carriera (l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 29 eh). Non di uno che si è limitato ad un anno di grazia come un Vardy qualsiasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca quindi è un cesso cosmico?
> 
> Sono d'accordo che stia disputando la sua migliore stagione ma parliamo comunque di uno che ha segnato circa 250 gol in carriera (l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 29 eh). Non di uno che si è limitato ad un anno di grazia come un Vardy qualsiasi.



Bacca è un giocatore decente.

Sì, i gol li ha sempre fatti, però io sono uno di quelli che è convinto che non tutte le partite siano uguali. In semifinale col Dnipro si è mangiato dei gol che normalmente farebbe bendato.


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In semifinale col Dnipro si è mangiato dei gol che normalmente farebbe bendato.


Quello si, ma infatti per me mica è il top del top. Però da qui a definirlo sopravvalutato ce ne passa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2016)

Immaginavo che eri te ad aprire il topic ahahah
Leggo poco il Forum, ma ogni volta vedo che vai sempre contro l'opinione comune (come già ti era stato fatto notare da Splendidi).


----------



## Efferosso (3 Aprile 2016)

30 per il sopravvalutato. Al 3 di aprile.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

ma che sostanze circolano in giro??  
Cioè questo è il giocatore più forte della Serie A e dite che è sopravvalutato?? boh...


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2016)

Segna in qualunque modo e in qualunque momento

Fortissimo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> 30 per il sopravvalutato. Al 3 di aprile.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma che sostanze circolano in giro??
> Cioè questo è il giocatore più forte della Serie A e dite che è sopravvalutato?? boh...





Hammer ha scritto:


> Segna in qualunque modo e in qualunque momento
> 
> Fortissimo



Oltretutto non sono solo i gol, a differenza di Bacca fà girare tutto il reparto offensivo da solo,
anche se non segnasse sarebbe preziosissimo lo stesso.


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oltretutto non sono solo i gol, a differenza di Bacca fà girare tutto il reparto offensivo da solo,
> anche se non segnasse sarebbe preziosissimo lo stesso.



Assolutamente: fa reparto da solo.


----------



## Torros (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma da quando sopravvalutato e scarso sono sinonimi? E' sopravvalutato quando si dice che è il miglior 9 al mondo o quando lo si mette sopra a quelli citati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Ma da quando sopravvalutato e scarso sono sinonimi? E' sopravvalutato quando si dice che è il miglior 9 al mondo o quando lo si mette sopra a quelli citati.



Rileggiti il tuo primo post, lo fai passare come l'ultima delle pippe, e poi ci possono anche essere (pochi) attaccanti superiori a lui, ma nessuno gli "piscia in testa" a differenza di Bacca e di tutti gli altri attaccanti del campionato italiano,

Poi la perla è dove affermi che non contribuisce alla manovra, accennando ai due soli assist, li dimistri o malafede o che non lo hai mai visto giocare, lui orchestra tutta la manovra offensiva, ovvio che la squadra giochi per lui, succede anche con Ibra e con tutti gli attaccanti di questo livello.
Al massimo si può dire di lui che rispetto ad altri si è affermato completamente più tardi, ma è anche vero il contrario, che molti appaiono fenomeni e poi un po si eclissano, Cavani ad esempio a Parigi stà soffrendo un po l'ingombrante ombra di Ibra.


----------



## davoreb (3 Aprile 2016)

Chi dice che è il miglior centroavanti al mondo lo sopravaluta, è sicuramente dietro Suarez e Lewandosky comunque rimane il giocatore più forte della Serie A.


----------



## Torros (3 Aprile 2016)

si perché Ibra sarebbe pari o inferiore a Higuain? Benzema ed Aguero non credo proprio gli siano inferiori. La sopravvalutazione sta qui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> si perché Ibra sarebbe pari o inferiore a Higuain? Benzema ed Aguero non credo proprio gli siano inferiori. La sopravvalutazione sta qui.



aguero è inferiore, ibra non è propriamente un centravanti quindi lo escludo, per me lui è superiore a cavani, se la gioca con suarez e lewandosky, mettilo al byern o al baracellona anche li farebbe tanti gol forse pure di piu


----------



## mandraghe (16 Novembre 2016)

Fuori forma, o meglio gordo, autore di prestazioni indecenti, panchinato da Pratto, eppure i giornali muti. 

Eh già, scrivere che ad oggi i 90 milioni spesi si stanno rivelando una follia sarebbe offensivo verso la Juve....meglio riempire giornali e trasmissioni di notizie sul sicuro acquisto di Donnarumma....quando si dice sviare le coscienze...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2016)

In A per ora dire abbastanza bene, quantomeno dal punto di vista realizzativo. Ovvio che il tutto non giustifichi i 90 mln spesi. Però siamo solo a Novembre.


----------



## Heaven (16 Novembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Fuori forma, o meglio gordo, autore di prestazioni indecenti, panchinato da Pratto, eppure i giornali muti.
> 
> Eh già, scrivere che ad oggi i 90 milioni spesi si stanno rivelando una follia sarebbe offensivo verso la Juve....meglio riempire giornali e trasmissioni di notizie sul sicuro acquisto di Donnarumma....quando si dice sviare le coscienze...



Esatto. La stampa argentina l'ha massacrato, qui pensano solo a Donnarumma...


----------

